# Awesome custom rod protection!!



## SNDFLEE (Sep 8, 2010)

Ran into a pier and surf member on the beach over the weekend and discovered an awesome item to protect those expensive custom rods! Member Ribs54 has access to rod covers that are waterproof and cover the complete rod down to reel seat while rod is in roof top ski rack or in front rack! They come in three colors red,blue,black they are awesome!!! I highly reccomend everybody contact him and take a look!


----------



## ribs54 (Mar 27, 2004)

it was very nice meeting you this weekend sndflee. i appreciate the comments that you have left on the rod covers that my wife and i have been working on. i will be working on a facebook page in the next couple days and will be gathering pictures to get on there also.


----------



## SNDFLEE (Sep 8, 2010)

It's an awesome product like I said I saw you coming down the beach and had to have some asap, especially after just having two customs redone due to sun and weather damage while riding on the roof or in my rack!!!! Can't wait to get em! SNDFLEE, My rods say thank you as well!!!!!!!


----------

